# QLD 18-12-10 Snapper PB for me.



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

I woke early this morning (2am)and noticed there was no breeze so I got up checked the weather reports,my mind was made up,I'm goin fishin.So I got my gear ready as quickly and quietly as possible hoping not to wake the beauty still lying in our bed and headed off.Leaving Middle Groyne Noosa I paddled to spot X hoping that the fish were still on the chew like they were thursday.I decided to bash the bottom with Snapper and Grassies as the main targets.My first drift started 100 metres NW of my mark drifting almost straight over it,with a trailing bait on the heavy rod I was casting a Gladiator 'Slim Jim' letting it sink then slowly working it like a soft plastic back to the Yak.First cast nothing,second cast it got smashed on the way down by something I couldn't stop on 15lb braid,it seemed to go straight back around some structure .So I did the drift again this time the same thing happened and I had been bricked twice in three casts,ouch $15 each time.A change of tactic was called for,so I put an oversized piece of MackTuna on the heavier outfit (10kg stick with 20lb braid) paddled back to my starting point,cast it out and as it was sinking,whack I was hooked up to something pretty serious which luckily stayed out of the bottom.The tussle went on for about 10 minutes then I had colour it was silver with a pinkish tinge and as it slowly rose I could see it was a nice Snapper,WOO HOO 87cm and 7kg,finally on board I think I would've woken anyone still sleeping in Noosa with the shouts of joy.After stowing the beast,I tried the drift again and again and again but only managed 2 Squire and a nice Grassy which were all released.Stoked with the Snapper I headed in via LH trolling a shallow hardbody but nothing took a liking to it. So glad that I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good size fish mate did you get it on soft's or bait?


----------



## Eyetag (Oct 25, 2008)

It was caught on a strip of Mack Tuna


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

gotta be happy with that catch ian, good on ya.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

At 2am i'm dreaming of fish like that,well done Ian.
Clarkey


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow Ian! Well Done!

Hope to join you in the new year.

Iain.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent fish ian.
Always nice to see a pb broken.


----------



## Ironbar (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice fish Ian. Well done mate.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishy Ian. Should get some nice thick fillets off of that beasty.
Been a few reports of big Snapper being caught on the inshore reefs lately, makes up for the lousy winter season.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Ian!


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Congrats on the pb dude


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

A very nice fish well done.


----------

